# New (2008) Master Light Paint quality



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I am considering a New MXL "molteni" the photos show great paint quality, but these show frames could be especially good and clear coated more than stock. The older MXL's I have seen had so so paint. Anyone see one of the Molteni in the flesh and what was your opinion of it. The photos I looked at in HD showed flairly flawless paint and clear coats. Thanks in advance.............


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the 2008 red Saronni Master. The paint is beautiful looking but very easy to nick. I barely touched it with a allen wrench and it chipped. Luckily the hobby shop had a dead-on match model paint. While, I can't speak for the orange the red frame is easily the most attractive I've ever owned (just put towels on the tubes when wrenching on it). Here's a link to amateur photos of my frame to give you a non-photoshopped quality baseline: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153317&page=2

dk


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*16.7 lbs master x*

I read that they nick easy thought the new ones were cleared over the colnago site pix look pretty good but then that is not in person. just do not want a sloppy job as I can get it cleared by Joe Bell if needed..............thanks if any more info I would appreciate it. buy the way built one out on Wrench Science site with chorus 10 speed and = 16.7 lbs amazing


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I've seen the Moltini in person. It's very good looking, but no idea what it takes to chip it.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> I am considering a New MXL "molteni" the photos show great paint quality, but these show frames could be especially good and clear coated more than stock. The older MXL's I have seen had so so paint. Anyone see one of the Molteni in the flesh and what was your opinion of it. The photos I looked at in HD showed flairly flawless paint and clear coats. Thanks in advance.............


I can assure you that the show bikes aren't specially prepared in any way, the first Molteni that came in was gorgeous.
That said, I've seen hit and miss on all of their models, MXL, C50, etc. It's the Italian paint, it could go either way!


----------



## wielrennerke (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got in my 09 Master X-Light Molteni about a month ago. It jus looks stunning! The paint job is fabulous, though quality of paint is, as said in many reviews I've read, sensitive to nicking. Best advise, ride her as you would a Ferrari (which I've never sat in....).
I hope to post some picks in near future, in the mean time check out
www.ruudvuijsters.com or www.precisionbikes.com Scroll down and you'll find posts of the building up proccess. Molteni, still waiting on steel chromed Precisa fork, (shipped with carbon); full Campagnolo Record 10 Gruppo, Polished (NOS) Campagnolo C-Record seatpost, cinelli stem 120cm and cinelli handlebars 44cm/satin fnish, Selle San Marco Regal black/ steel rails, look pedals, Campagnolo bar endplugs, Brooks black perforated black handlebard tape, Campagnolo Zonda wheels w/Gom Italia 700x22 clinchers.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

In past versions of the mxl the paint was smeared around the lugs and in the indented painted areas. I was hoping this was improved and the clear coat it is like a C 50?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

89dk said:


> I have the 2008 red Saronni Master. The paint is beautiful looking but very easy to nick. I barely touched it with a allen wrench and it chipped. Luckily the hobby shop had a dead-on match model paint. While, I can't speak for the orange the red frame is easily the most attractive I've ever owned (just put towels on the tubes when wrenching on it). Here's a link to amateur photos of my frame to give you a non-photoshopped quality baseline: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153317&page=2
> 
> dk


What color and brand was the paint?


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> What color and brand was the paint?


It's Testors. Since I don't know exactly what it lists by I'll copy the entire label for you. it says: 1529 Red M.F. Rouge Met.

dk


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*in the flesh*

at a new shop got to see all the new models and the Saronni and Molteni versions are painted as well as a C50, that is almost flawlessly. The EPS Saronni is stunning as the Zabel blue ones.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The paint quality also varies tremendously depending on where it gets painted. The frames painted in Belgium by the Benelux distributor tend to be of a lesser quality than the C50's or others painted in Pisa. But if I am not mistaken the MXL is painted in the Milan area for all markets not served by the Benelux distributor. The Milanese painter is not quite as good as the Pisa painter and probably on a par with the Belgians.


----------

